# Sprinkler system for L-shaped 7500 sqft lawn?



## Diver4242 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi, we're in a new construction home, moved in a year ago, and lawn is pretty messed up due to their crappy hydroseed last March (2019). So, before I fix that, I was thinking of putting in a smart in-ground pop-up sprinkler system, with a smart controller to water optimally due to weather conditions, etc.

The lawn is L-shaped and approx 7500 square feet. Can someone recommend a DIY product that I can buy with everything in the box, or how to go about this? Lawn is flat, we're in Lehigh Valley PA area (Allentown/Bethlehem). We have external water spigot on the outside back corner of the house (the elbow/joint of the L shape, lawn wraps around house as we're the end corner unit in a row of townhomes).

Thanks in advance for any help and be safe.


----------



## NELawn (May 7, 2019)

I just did a kind of DIY sprinkler system using 1" poly pipe feed by a battery powered hose end timer. before that I would just bury a hose in my mulch beds and take them out every year.

I do have a lot less capacity due to feeding it with a regular outdoor water outlet, but then again I would have never been able to get it done had I had to pay for a plumber and electrician to setup a standard system.

Unfortunately I'm not sure any sprinkler system in a box would ever really suite everyones unique lawn and water flow. It's kind of something you have to read up on and design yourself.....

Check out this link to design a system.....

https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/landscape-sprinkler-system-design-tutorial/

After you have some idea of what's involved watch some youtube videos, other than the plumbing and electrical, a regular person should be able to install one. Its just a lot of work depending on how complicated and how big a system you want.

If you have a site-one in your area, drop by and ask them about what you would need to build a system, my local site-one kind of nudged me along while I was reading the tutorial and watching youtube videos. They made the project seem doable.

there is also some good mail order places to buy your parts, but do support your local business if they help you design a system.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I just did a full system in my backyard, about 10k sq ft. Got it done all in for about $800. 8 zones. That's all the parts and supplies from site one, renting a trencher, and me doing all the work myself. Rain bird will design it for you for free, just go to their website. I would go this route for a yard that size. Do it once and be done with it. That's a pretty big yard, most of those all in one kits I've seen are for much smaller areas.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Orbit has a free online design tool. Which is a good place to start. You can submit a layout of your yard to other companies and they will send you a design back but the with the Orbit tool you get the design instantly.

http://www.design.orbitonline.com/


----------

